# My Xmas pressie



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I am about to get myself my Xmas pressie. Going out to get them tomorrow. Watch this space hehe.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwww you tease:lol2:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

2 strapping lads to bring in your feed bags for you :whip::whip:

Piglet79


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Erm Ratties, Dormice ,Toyboys:whistling2: worth a guess I suppose:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> 2 strapping lads to bring in your feed bags for you :whip::whip:
> 
> Piglet79


 I wish. hehe


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Erm Ratties, Dormice ,Toyboys:whistling2: worth a guess I suppose:lol2:


 I'll give you a clue. They have 4 legs :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

HMMMM...

tell us pammm!!!! :bash:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

a puppy:flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I'll give you a clue. They have 4 legs :flrt:


 
a set of dining chairs?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Meko but it would only be a pair


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do they have fur or scales??


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

IS IT A MOOMIN!? IT IS ISNT IT!!?? I've longed for this day :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

> HMMMM...
> 
> tell us pammm!!!! :bash:


 I will...............................tomorrow hehe:Na_Na_Na_Na:#



> a set of dining chairs?


 nahhh we eat off our laps here in the fens. Or just crunch a turnip whole and raw.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> IS IT A MOOMIN!? IT IS ISNT IT!!?? I've longed for this day :flrt:


Now....it's funny you mention moomins............:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, whenever i go to the fens all i see is cabbages!!

And, is it big or little


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hmm, whenever i go to the fens all i see is cabbages!!
> 
> And, is it big or little


 Getting several hopefully. Some bigger than others hehehe.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Do they have fur or scales??


they has fur.

<wonders what has 4 legs and scales>


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I'm off to bed now and won't come back until after I've been to fecth my crimbo pressies tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I bet they are naked rats! Am I right???


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Now....it's funny you mention moomins............:whistling2:


ZOMG! MOOMINS!










J'aime les moomins :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cows? are cows classed as havin fur?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cows? are cows classed as havin fur?


Better check - Cat, just look in the mirror! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Better check - Cat, just look in the mirror! :lol2:


yeah feck off, lolly could easily be made into a very small snack for a cow you know :devil:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'll give you a clue. They have 4 legs :flrt:


its a load of stippers, with a dog collars on, u lucki girl, send one my way 2 :2thumb:

only read a bit so sorry if we know what it is yet lol

thanx u for the nice commet on my baby dormouse fenny


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Getting several hopefully. Some bigger than others hehehe.


well it just gets better, if u love me n r sending me some strippers that is, can i just have biguns please


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

A Skunk!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> well it just gets better, if u love me n r sending me some strippers that is, can i just have biguns please


 you could have them all if they were stippers. I'd just keep the dog collars cos at least they would be of some use to me.
Still not telling what they are though hehe. And they aren't rats.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

piggy-wigs?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

when we gonna know.......im having an evening with elton john this evening and it would be nice to know before i go so i can concentrate and my mind wont be wandering, wondering what could they be............:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> when we gonna know.......im having an evening with elton john this evening and it would be nice to know before i go so i can concentrate and my mind wont be wandering, wondering what could they be............:whistling2:


LOL ditta 

Oooooo have a good nite hun


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

when we finding out?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm getting sick of waiting....................... patiently ......................enviously (I think?????:whistling2


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Argh, 4 pages and we still don't know!! My guess is.........sheep??

Jo


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

yh me too, im going to cry in a sec, just you wait ill be floodin tears! honest.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Argh, 4 pages and we still don't know!! My guess is.........sheep??
> 
> Jo


 
Well pam keeps goats, and she knows that the goat is a much superior model of the sheep so pam would rather get more goats im sure!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, I'm agreeing with BlazingTortoise on this actually! Yes, pigs!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

still nothing? shes prob to busy playing with it shes forgot about us


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Well pam keeps goats, and she knows that the goat is a much superior model of the sheep so pam would rather get more goats im sure!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aaaahhhh, but think how much better the goats would look against a backdrop of sheep : victory: Also, sheep taste loovvvverly :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I'm agreeing with BlazingTortoise on this actually! Yes, pigs!


I thought she said somewhere back that they had fur???


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> I thought she said somewhere back that they had fur???


I thought so too, pigs, cows and goats are a bit hairy but not too furry. I am intrigued.
Edit. reindeers are quite furry, she could have kidnapped santas team


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Pammy where are you:bash: we are all waiting not so patiently:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

tut well we gotta go now as elton is waitin........lets weigh this up.....see elton.....wait for fennys pressie.......erm....... see ya folks:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> tut well we gotta go now as elton is waitin........lets weigh this up.....see elton.....wait for fennys pressie.......erm....... see ya folks:2thumb:


 
LOL bubbye ditta have a great nite :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amber a dark eyed cream long coated rex female.









Tilly a white short coated rex female.









Zorro a dark eyed cream long coated rex male









Louis a long coated lilac pearl male


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

are they hamsters?

they are really cute :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Yup hamsters. Huge big fat ones too from a chap who breeds and shows hamsters. I only got back 1/2 hour ago and it was a 110 round trip to get them.
The ones you get in pets shops just cannot compare with these and being rex makes them even more special and long coated rex ones are pretty.
They are simply lovely. I have already handled them tonight but will now leave them to settle in .:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah gorgeous Hammys:flrt:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Tilly is gorgeous! Loving the others too, but I do love the neat and tidy looking ones:flrt:

I really should pick up male for my lassie at some point... Know anyone who has torties/dom spots?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww there well cute fenny! they look huge too, i can imagine you to have a right crazy HUGE tubefilled fun house for them!!:lol2::no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> aww there well cute fenny! they look huge too, i can imagine you to have a right crazy HUGE tubefilled fun house for them!!:lol2::no1:


 got no room for 4 huge tube filled houses sadly. Hamsters need to live alone. I'm planning some changes in my study though with some shelving to make more efficient use of space and this may mean I'll be able to provide more intereting housing for them. Currently they are in large housing but no tubes. Got boxes to chew through. Looking at the size of them, I don't even know if they'd fit in normal hamster sized tubes.
When son comes for his Xmas dinner I'm going to ut him to work helping to remove the large radiator in here which takes up space. Don't need it now I've ripped out the central heating.
In fact, poor son doesn't yet know it but I have several lifting and shifting jobs lined up. Everyone here has to earn their dinner and he is no exception hehe.
I may or may not have some hamster babies at some point.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous wee critters! Worth waiting to see, even if I have been lurking around this thread all bloody day!!! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> you could have them all if they were stippers. I'd just keep the dog collars cos at least they would be of some use to me.
> Still not telling what they are though hehe. And they aren't rats.


lol, u been reading aonther thread, the rat that i have is very well trained so dont mind keeping him lol n he would probably get jealouse of anymore stripping rats coming round lol.

lets hope they come with pritty dimonti collars in the correct sizes lol

them hammies are so cute where did u get such nice ones from, i always have a nosei in the pet shops n they arnt the best looking ones n always the same colours, r u gona start breeding hammi babies are the cutest little things


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gorgeous syrians :flrt: that lilac pearl is a stunner


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous wee critters! Worth waiting to see, even if I have been lurking around this thread all bloody day!!! :lol2:


sorry about that lol. I couldn't go to get them until all my chores had been done here and the goats milked and everything shut away for ther night. It took me an hour and a half to get there and the same back. Chap had some gorgeous hamsters and I was hard pushed to choose the 4 I liked best.
They were worth the wait thought eh?:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> lol, u been reading aonther thread, the rat that i have is very well trained so dont mind keeping him lol n he would probably get jealouse of anymore stripping rats coming round lol.
> 
> lets hope they come with pritty dimonti collars in the correct sizes lol
> 
> them hammies are so cute where did u get such nice ones from, i always have a nosei in the pet shops n they arnt the best looking ones n always the same colours, r u gona start breeding hammi babies are the cutest little things


 Got them from a breeder near Bedfordshire. He shows hamsters. He had some lovely colours too.
I am a bit funny when it comes to animals. I really don't like buying from pet shops. I prefer to meet the person who has bred them and who knows about them.
I haven't planned to set up breeding hamsters but I expect I would like to have one litter just for the pleasure of it at some point.
I used to keep long haired hamsters when I lived in Germany and after so many years without hamsters, I just fancied some. When I heard about rex coated ones, that was it. I was smitten. So now I have long and short haired rex ones.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

AAAARRGGHH, Hamsters!!!! Keep em away! <beats them back with a broom> They're horrible, evil, vicous..............

HEEEEEEEEEELLLPPP!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Naughty Colin, Hammies are very cute as long as you dont poke your at them


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> AAAARRGGHH, Hamsters!!!! Keep em away! <beats them back with a broom> They're horrible, evil, vicous..............
> 
> HEEEEEEEEEELLLPPP!!!!!


 <offended>
I can assure you that my hamsters are not horrible evil or vicious. Do you imagine any animal who lives with 'the fenwoman' would be anything less than perfect?
All of them are calm, cuddly and friendly little creechers.:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> <offended>
> I can assure you that my hamsters are not horrible evil or vicious. Do you imagine any animal who lives with 'the fenwoman' would be anything less than perfect?
> All of them are calm, cuddly and friendly little creechers.:flrt:


 I will have to take your word for it Fenny! 

I hate it when a customer asks for a hamster at work! We usually send dopey Sue to do it! HAHA


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

as muc as im exstatic for you fenny, and they are lovely.....that was such an anti climax for me :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Got them from a breeder near Bedfordshire. He shows hamsters. He had some lovely colours too.
> I am a bit funny when it comes to animals. I really don't like buying from pet shops. I prefer to meet the person who has bred them and who knows about them.
> I haven't planned to set up breeding hamsters but I expect I would like to have one litter just for the pleasure of it at some point.
> I used to keep long haired hamsters when I lived in Germany and after so many years without hamsters, I just fancied some. When I heard about rex coated ones, that was it. I was smitten. So now I have long and short haired rex ones.


i love hammies but even thought they would kill each other i always feel sorry for them being on there own, it baffles me how when i have gone looking in pet shops over the years they have had fully gown syrians together, n they havnt killed or injured each other, when i used to breed my one of my males got a nasty bite off one of my female as she wasnt in season n i didnt take him out in time coz they both went behind a ladder that was fixed to the cage n i couldnt get my hand round it quick enought

dont know of any breeders round me that breed syrians, would like to get myself a few but dont want 2 travel miles to get some hammies, if any pop up near me i will be there tho, good luck with ur hammies n hope we get lots of pics when they have babies


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> as muc as im exstatic for you fenny, and they are lovely.....that was such an anti climax for me :lol2:


 Well that's a relief then cos I don't want to be responsible for anything connected with your climaxes anti or otherwise :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p.s. they love my wallpaper.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

awwwwww hammys i lovvvve hammys if anyone knows of any black bear hammys on the go i want :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ichis-mom said:


> awwwwww hammys i lovvvve hammys if anyone knows of any black bear hammys on the go i want :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


we got one his name is big bear, and we got 4 syrians too:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well that's a relief then cos I don't want to be responsible for anything connected with your climaxes anti or otherwise :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> *p.s. they love my wallpaper*.


glad i didnt get them then, cos i dont know what id have to do to them cos of their bad taste.....

and dont worry fenny, you have no connection to my climaxes, i actually think of you when i need to calm myself down :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> glad i didnt get them then, cos i dont know what id have to do to them cos of their bad taste.....
> 
> and dont worry fenny, you have no connection to my climaxes, i actually think of you when i need to calm myself down :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup. I am like the proverbial bucket of cold water hehe.
But I have lovely hammies and lovely wallpaper.
I also have some rats which I got last week. 8 of them and they are lovely too. In fact, everything is lovely here. Including me:flrt:.....................................................but I'm not one to boast <s******>


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ditta said:


> we got one his name is big bear, and we got 4 syrians too:flrt:


awwwwwww lucky you i soooo want one there so cute :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

<stands on wobbly wooden stool, not too disimilar to scenes from the Tom & Jerry cartoons, pulls up skirt slightly, enough to reveal a bit of stocking>
"Thomaaaas, Thomaaas!"


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> <stands on wobbly wooden stool, not too disimilar to scenes from the Tom & Jerry cartoons, pulls up skirt slightly, enough to reveal a bit of stocking>
> "Thomaaaas, Thomaaas!"


just when i think you're not as big a queen as i first thought you prove my initial thoughts were right in the first place :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shut ya face mush!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shut ya face mush!


or else what queenie? :Na_Na_Na_Na::devil::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Or else I will call for Thomaaaaas & he will get you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Or else I will call for Thomaaaaas & he will get you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
oh wow, cant you see, im quiverin in my butch boots..............


































not!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thoooomaaaaasss!!!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Lovely syrians.

Who did you get them form??
I have torts and dom spots along with a couple of other nice colours.
As you say though i've not got them upto size just yet. As I'm going to tshow I'd rather 'Make' my own show size, as I have fantastic colour and pattern on my own, size is easier to make than good colour apparently.

How old are your babies??
I have a dom spot doe, she's nearly a year now, who looks rex but it is the age of her coat that gives that appearance she isn't actually rex.
Often the coat can go a little curly with age. Usually around 6 months of age.

Here's a pic of my Jayne....She is well upto show size.










And one of her babies at 3 weeks old......


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> Lovely syrians.
> 
> Who did you get them form??
> I have torts and dom spots along with a couple of other nice colours.
> ...


Jayne is lovely I've just got a gorgeous show black eyed cream longhair female she lovely


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Got them from a breeder near Bedfordshire. He shows hamsters. He had some lovely colours too.
> I am a bit funny when it comes to animals. I really don't like buying from pet shops. I prefer to meet the person who has bred them and who knows about them.


Me too - I like to meet the person who has bred them and also I think if you buy from show stock they _usually_ are well handled from birth in case they are going to be shown.

I used to breed hamsters and gerbils way back in the late 60's, but in those days you didn't have anything like the choice of colours and coats you have now.

Saxon, I love Jayne!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> <stands on wobbly wooden stool, not too disimilar to scenes from the Tom & Jerry cartoons, pulls up skirt slightly, enough to reveal a bit of stocking>
> "Thomaaaas, Thomaaas!"


 Right. That's it!!:bash:
I am naming my next pet 'Colin'.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> Lovely syrians.
> 
> Who did you get them form??
> I have torts and dom spots along with a couple of other nice colours.
> ...


 When I went to the breeder who is a chap called Wayne Morris, he had loads of babies for sale and some adults for rehoming. I decided on the adults because I knew they'd be well handled and tame (which they are). Often the rex ones are hard to tell they are rexes as they don't have the coat of say a rex rat/rabbit/ guinea pig. The onyl way to tell they are rex is because they have crimped or curly whiskers.
Wayne actually has tort's. If you are interested. I can give you his phone number by PM. It may be a little far for you though as he is in south Cambridgeshire on the Bedfordshire border. He has some truly stunning hamsters and I was hard pushed to choose just 4 of them.

I'm no expert on rex hammies, just repeating what Wayne told me BTW.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Cor you should have seen the diet Wayne was giving his hamsters. Aswell as the usual hamster mix, they get tinned rice pudden. :mf_dribble:
Perhaps that's the secret to them being so big?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Right. That's it!!:bash:
> I am naming my next pet 'Colin'.


HaHaHa, as long as it isn't a hamster or cockroach or something like that! 
:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> HaHaHa, as long as it isn't a hamster or cockroach or something like that!
> :lol2:


It will be something very like that. If I get some gaint madagascan hissers, the male will be Colin and the female will be.....er.....I think I need to get 2 females if I am to name them all.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> It will be something very like that. If I get some gaint madagascan hissers, the male will be Colin and the female will be.....er.....I think I need to get 2 females if I am to name them all.:whistling2:


Why would you need 2 females??? You got some other members names in mind???


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAMMYNAMMYNAMSTERS! :flrt:

Theyre booootiful! :flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Cor you should have seen the diet Wayne was giving his hamsters. Aswell as the usual hamster mix, they get tinned rice pudden. :mf_dribble:
> Perhaps that's the secret to them being so big?


Yes mine have alsorts as well.
They get the rice and chicken and loads of other things.
All the rodents had irish stew for supper last night and fresh egg noodles fried in extra virgin olive oil the night before. It's amazing what you can feed them. They eat almost everything.

I'd like his conatact details as I may be able to meet him at a show or get someone else to pick some up for me.

He wont' know who I am, unless he's on the hamster forums, as I'm not showing just yet.




bosshogg said:


> Jayne is lovely I've just got a gorgeous show black eyed cream longhair female she lovely


Well you should know you bred her!!!!!
Have you a pic of BEC?? I'd love to see how big she is.
I have BEC's but they are still babies so I'm not sure how they are going to grow at the moment as they are from one of my does to a show buck.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Why would you need 2 females??? You got some other members names in mind???


Yus, have 2 members in mind but only if the female hissers are lesbings.:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Yus, have 2 members in mind but only if the female hissers are lesbings.:lol2:


 
cough cough:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> cough cough:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Yus, have 2 members in mind but only if the female hissers are lesbings.:lol2:


Mmm, wonder who they could be?!? :hmm:


----------

